# How much is this worth



## Tclem (Jun 22, 2014)

A guy Posted this "make an offer " don't know dimensions I'm waiting in him to call me about what does cherry burl run a pound


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 22, 2014)

I would check with @Treecycle Hardwoods . Greg seems to deal with a lot of Cherry burl

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jun 22, 2014)

Tclem said:


> A guy Posted this "make an offer " don't know dimensions I'm waiting in him to call me about what does cherry burl run a pound
> 
> 
> View attachment 53973


I really don't buy burl by the pound. I buy based on size and outward quality. That one looks fairly decent and the burl goes way up the right side of the crotch. I personally wouldn't pay more that 50 for that one unless the whole burl wrapped around the tree then maybe a pinch more. When you look at it inspect it for ant, holes, and other obvious defects.


----------



## Tclem (Jun 22, 2014)

Will do bud. thanks


----------



## WoodLove (Jul 3, 2014)

looks like its worth $1.37...... total. lol


----------



## Tclem (Jul 3, 2014)

WoodLove said:


> looks like its worth $1.37...... total. lol


Well I'll get it for free next week so I'm $1.37 ahead

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## El Guapo (Jul 3, 2014)

Hmm... I'll give you $2.74 for it. That's twice Jamie's appraisal! You could probably push me up to $3 though.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 3, 2014)

How about a dollar-two-ninety-eight?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 5, 2014)

Congrats on the catch! When you slice it up, send pics! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 8, 2014)

Tony did you crack that burl open yet?


----------



## Tclem (Sep 8, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Tony did you crack that burl open yet?


Funny you asked. I talked to the guy yesterday and we are going to get it wen he comes in from this hitch. I dd manage to get another one from my cousins yard and cracked it open yesterday though along with a sassafras burl that didn't produce much. I have the other half I the cherry burl to a fellow turner

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## Kevin (Sep 8, 2014)

Lol the only reason I asked was because I finally cracked open that cedar elm burl today that I got from my neighbor in April. I didn't get lucky but I remembered your thread and wondered how you came out. Hope you have lots of yummy wood in yours.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Sep 8, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Lol the only reason I asked was because I finally cracked open that cedar elm burl today that I got from my neighbor in April. I didn't get lucky but I remembered your thread and wondered how you came out. Hope you have lots of yummy wood in yours.


Now I know what you have to trade. Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 8, 2014)

Tclem said:


> Funny you asked. I talked to the guy yesterday and we are going to get it wen he comes in from this hitch. I dd manage to get another one from my cousins yard and cracked it open yesterday though along with a sassafras burl that didn't produce much. I have the other half I the cherry burl to a fellow turner
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Cool, So I should see it in the mail in the next couple days?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Sep 8, 2014)

Schroedc said:


> Cool, So I should see it in the mail in the next couple days?


You should have waited a little longer. Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

